

Mango, Android and Apple Mobile Platform Anthropomorphization (Webcomic) - toblender
http://toblender.com/dating-mobile-development-platforms/

======
toblender
Yeah ironically the apple reporting site was delayed again. Not that it
mattered because I didn't end up making sales :P

------
teo
Awesome stuff!

